# Vista/XP Live CD/USB Without Using Bart's PE



## New (Jul 1, 2008)

You might have read many tutorials, which guide you to make Vista/XP live CD using Barts PE software.Barts PE procedure is pretty time consuming as well as old. In this tutorial  I am going to show you the Vista/XP live CD and Vista/XP live USB stick without using the good old Barts PE freeware.Let's start the procedure.I have tried to keep the short as small as possible.
Tutorial With Screen Shots
(As I am using MO service unable to upload screen shots)​
Required Softwares and other things
1.Microsoft Windows XP/Vista CD/DVD
2.Two GB or more capacity pen drive
3.Net connection( No need to worry for speed connection.I am doing this on MO).It's matter of few MBs
4.CD/DVD to make live CD/DVD.
5.Man of the match..Sorry,,I mean,WinBuild software using which we are going to create live CD.

Download the WinBuilder Here(It's just 834KBs!!!)
Extract the file and copy it to a 'New Folder'(Recommended requierd space is 2GB)
Unpack and Run Winbuilder(no installation required!!!) 
On your mark,get set,go...

1.The first screen of WinBuilder gives you the brief explanation on how to use this magnificiant program.You can read  all the necessary instructions here.Press on the "Download" tab to proceed further.(Screen Shot Here)

2.This is the download screen of WinBuilder were you need to select required tools,drivers and other crusial applications required for a live CD/USB.As you can see in the screen shot you need to select one option from the three('Recommended' or 'Complete' or 'Minimum') options in the drop down menu.You can further remove from the list which shows just below these three options.(Screen Shot Here)

3.After selecting required option,press 'Download' button which is located just below the left side pane.Time required to download depends on what optins you have selected in the left side pane just before.Download size is around 40 MB.

4.The next one is 'Scripts' tab.Once again you will see a list of options on the left pane of the wizard.Here,check the 'VistaPE MUltiboot'/XP option and expand the tree further.

5.Expand the tree named 'Applications'.In this option, you will see all the available sections of applications,which you can add to your live Vista/XP  CD/USB.
Continue Here


----------



## iMav (Jul 1, 2008)

Cool, will try it. Thank you.


----------



## casanova (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks cool. Will try it for sure.


----------



## New (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey New ... r u on a tutorial posting spree ?  .. anyways , nice tutorial , TFS !


----------



## New (Jul 2, 2008)

^I am writing tutorial just to beat the exam heat


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 2, 2008)

New said:


> ^I am writing tutorial just to beat the exam heat


I did something similar after _MY_ exams. I started to go on a gaming and posting spree.


----------



## New (Jul 2, 2008)

> I did something similar after MY exams. I started to go on a gaming and posting spree.


Difference is am doing during the exams..Two more to go..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 2, 2008)

New said:


> Difference is am doing during the exams..Two more to go..


then GTFO this forum and stari studying


----------



## New (Jul 2, 2008)

What is GTFO?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 2, 2008)

New said:


> What is GTFO?


get the **** off


----------



## Most Wanted (Jul 2, 2008)

Great tut.
seems you have find the mine of tutorials.


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2008)

Great Find ! Thanks.
Will Try it for sure.


----------



## New (Jul 2, 2008)

> get the **** off


I shouldn't have asked that question


> seems you have find the mine of tutorials.


Actually I had written too many tutorials but I was hesitating to post hereSo,now one by one..
@topgear
Thanks..


----------



## Most Wanted (Jul 2, 2008)

Mujhe bhi to thanx bol na?


----------



## New (Jul 2, 2008)

Sorry dear for that mistake.. If possible forgive me...Thank you very much for your replay...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 2, 2008)

_Removed per request..._


----------



## iMav (Jul 2, 2008)

Ouch.


----------



## New (Jul 2, 2008)

I was not expecting this from you VG..You can clearly see the posting date..In the site post date is jusly 2 and I have posted here on 1st..I need to take copy protection for this..Help me in this regard..VG I need your help..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 2, 2008)

^^ Did I say that you copied from the other site? Anyway you can contact him using PM as he is also a member of Digit as well as Chip forum.
*www.chip.in/forums/viewtopic.php?t=36456&highlight=


----------



## New (Jul 2, 2008)

Sorry for pointing you... I was too furious about him..In that mind I wrote reply..Sorry once again...But, it's really sad that he is our forum member...How to apply for copy scape protection?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 2, 2008)

No problem mate. Copyscape is free. You can put its logo to prevent plagiarism.


----------



## New (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks will register right now despite having exams tomo
I have PMed that member as he is online..But,no reply yet..


Finally he has deleted the copied content from his his blog..Thanks to VG...


----------



## mrintech (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey I have deleted the posts and accept my mistake

Peace


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 3, 2008)

Two questions: can we add softwares pre-installed into it ?? Just as in the case of Deploying Windows to pre-install or slipstream the softwares ???
and
Does this have any plugins support ???

BTW - Nice post, I think the Bart PE support has been shutdown by its author?


----------



## New (Jul 3, 2008)

1.It has lot of  enough good applications required like 7z,Media player,Disk tools and many more..
2.What kind of plugins? I didn't get you


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 3, 2008)

\m/


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 4, 2008)

^^ plugins, means like the one we use in bart pe to slipstream the apps into Xp so that it will be already installed when booted into it


----------



## New (Jul 4, 2008)

^ Well,I didn't ask you the meaning of plugins.I know what it is..What I meant was when everything preinstalls from CD burner to media player which plugin you want to install? And suppose if you want to install any new plugins which is not there in that list is not possible.
I haven't played too much with that software as I am on MO( very slow here).If you have decent connection you can give a try.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 6, 2008)

tero ko bara thanks


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice one, thanks


----------



## New (Jul 6, 2008)

I am happy that you guys liked my tut.Thanks..


----------

